# Sticky  Terms of Use Reminder



## VS-Admin (May 2, 2013)

Hey there all,

As an important reminder and to keep the forums operational as an open, free-flowing place of discussion, please be sure to read the Terms of Use and remember that racist posts are not allowed at all. Racial epithets and slurs are not allowed on HayTalk, and will trigger a ban.
https://www.verticalscope.com/aboutus/tos.php?site=haytalk.com

Additional resources for hate speech definitions and characteristics can be found below:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Online_hate_speech#Characteristics

- Staff


----------

